# New to Bolt and 4k



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Just recently upgraded from an older LCD TV and Series 2 to a Sony TV with the Bolt. 

Is there a guide to help out with the video settings? I consider myself tech savvy but am having a problem with the video settings. 
Do I set the Tivo to automatic settings? I have been messing around with the video settings on the TV and Tivo for a while now and I am trying to view a 4K show from Amazon Prime but the Tivo display shows 1080p when the show is streaming. I meet the requirements for my equipment and HDMI cable but I don't think I have the video settings correct. On my Sony TV you can select which HDMI ports you want to make 4K, they call it 'enchanced' HDMI. That took me a while to figure out....

So I set the port the bolt is attached to, HDMI 1, and then went back to the video settings on the bolt. When it cycles through the test it now picks up that the TV is 2160p. 
So now the display on the TV shows the 3840x2160 format but the info on the TIVO still shows 1080p when streaming the 4K show. It looks great but where should I see the indication that it is in 4K?

Thanks in advance,

Alex


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

There's no support for 4K video in the Amazon Instant Video app yet; just Netflix and YouTube. I believe that we've been promised it but it's been a long time coming. It would also be nice to have that support in the VUDU app and an M-GO app with 4K support wouldn't hurt anyone , particularly if it supported M-GO's high bit rate 4K downloads.

When it does come there will probably be two entries for films with 4K video (the Amazon app in my TV has that). One will have "UHD" on a black ribbon in the upper left corner. If you play the one that's not marked that way you won't get 4K.


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks, I did use the Amazon App that is on the TV and it had the UHD ribbon on the appropriate shows and movies.

I do have a question for the people that own a Sony 4k TV and the Bolt, I have the XBR65X810C. (Probably are a few here) Do you set the bolt to output 2160P and let the TV use it's up-scale? Or set the Bolt to use all video options and also let the TV upscale as well? Not sure you can turn off the up-scaling on the TV? Or would want to.

So with the Bolt as my savoir for a "One Stop Box" I am now back to using the Tivo, Roku (PLEX) and now the TV (Amazon Prime 4k)...... sigh........

Other than this the picture and the Bolt I am very, very happy with, just a few more tweaks Tivo!!!!


----------



## moveandstore (Oct 17, 2015)

ZombiE said:


> Thanks, I did use the Amazon App that is on the TV and it had the UHD ribbon on the appropriate shows and movies.
> 
> I do have a question for the people that own a Sony 4k TV and the Bolt, I have the XBR65X810C. (Probably are a few here) Do you set the bolt to output 2160P and let the TV use it's up-scale? Or set the Bolt to use all video options and also let the TV upscale as well? Not sure you can turn off the up-scaling on the TV? Or would want to.
> 
> ...


I have the XBR65X850C and I just left it on the 2160p output. It (the Bolt) automatically upscales. I let the Bolt do the upscaling since I don't do much watching OTA. But the TV does well in the upscaling department there as well.

The only quibble I have with the Sony is that there is a considerable lag in switching channels from the Bolt, and it gets dark for a few seconds before the channel is fully changed. It is an annoyance to say the least. Does yours have this problem? And if anyone out there can help me out on this?


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

I found that if I leave the Bolt in 1080p (automatic) then I do not have the TV picture going to black during skip forward or skip back or longer black pauses between channel changes.. It seems this is the best setup, video settings, that I have come up with. When I stream 4k it works great from the apps in the TV. The TV has a pretty good upscale-r so I just set the bolt at 1080p. You will have to mess around, but I found this to be the best setting for the bolt and Sony so far. The upscaler on the TV makes 1080p look really really close to 4K. It is just amazing the picture.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ZombiE said:


> I found that if I leave the Bolt in 1080p (automatic) then I do not have the TV picture going to black during skip forward or skip back or longer black pauses between channel changes.. It seems this is the best setup, video settings, that I have come up with. When I stream 4k it works great from the apps in the TV. The TV has a pretty good upscale-r so I just set the bolt at 1080p. You will have to mess around, but I found this to be the best setting for the bolt and Sony so far. The upscaler on the TV makes 1080p look really really close to 4K. It is just amazing the picture.


I am not sure that is the order you want to do it in. If you are running say Netflix 4K. You want the TiVo outputting 2160. Not 1080 p to be upscaled to the TV


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

If I enable any resolution out of the Bolt other than the 4K ones Netflix is entirely unusable (it's not super stable anyway, but if I disable the non-4K resolutions I'm in with a chance). I'd like to enable most resolutions and let my TV upconvert but such is life .


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mikeyts said:


> There's no support for 4K video in the Amazon Instant Video app yet; just Netflix and YouTube.


I believe that we can now add VUDU to that list--it beat Amazon .


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> I believe that we can now add VUDU to that list--it beat Amazon .


Just checked the vudu app. Not seeing any 4K titles


----------



## jhgwin (May 3, 2009)

Point Break (2015) $9.99 to rent


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeh just saw it. Cool


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The VUDU app has a section of "collections", sets of titles with something in common. In the app on my television and in the web UI there is a UHD collection which aggregates the current list of such titles, 34 of them at this writing. There is no such collection in the Bolt's VUDU app.

You can go to the entries for any of these in the TiVo app and check out the first 2 minutes in UHD for free. If anyone has their Bolt connected to an AVR with Atmos I'd love to know whether that comes through TiVo. Many of the titles have Atmos soundtracks; my AVR is Atmos capable, but I don't have height speakers and it's not set up for that. As is I'm getting & DD+ 7.1.


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

I turned off the Enhanced mode on the TV and set the tivo for the 2160 and the lag disapeared. I didn't notice any difference in the picture with enhanced on. I called Sony and they said enhanced is for Blu Ray discs that are 4k or YouTube 4k, etc, with tivo they recommend turning off enhanced and letting the TIVO do it. Hope that helps


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah--those Sony "Mastered In 4K" BDs need Sony equipment to interpret information coded in the video to really shine.


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Using the TV for the 4K apps. Amazon, Netflix. Do not like how the Bolt/TV handles channel changes with a 1-2 sec black screen. Plus that happens as well when trying to fast forward or rewind.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ZombiE said:


> Using the TV for the 4K apps. Amazon, Netflix. Do not like how the Bolt/TV handles channel changes with a 1-2 sec black screen. Plus that happens as well when trying to fast forward or rewind.


That is your tv switching resolution based on internet speed. If you want to limit enable your TiVo to output one resolution


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Not really. I have only the 2160p resolutions enabled and it still blanks the screen for a second or two, which would be TiVo handling the signal format change. I usually have almost every resolution enabled; I'm used to the delay while the TV adapts so I hadn't noticed it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> Not really. I have only the 2160p resolutions enabled and it still blanks the screen for a second or two, which would be TiVo handling the signal format change. I usually have almost every resolution enabled; I'm used to the delay while the TV adapts so I hadn't noticed it.


I would try only selecting the one 2160


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

compnurd said:


> I would try only selecting the one 2160


No effect. Given only [email protected] and [email protected] pass-through only the first would ever be used for any TV channel (24p and 23.976p are supported by the ATSC spec but I've never seen anyone use it; the cable channels could do whatever the wanted but they don't). Turning off the [email protected] output format does not get rid of the delay.

You don't experience it? I wonder what causes it then. Maybe the Tuning Adapter?

It doesn't actually bother me. I tend to bring up the guide and if I do channel surf by scrolling through with up and down channel I only stop to let it tune if the title is intriguing.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> No effect. Given only [email protected] and [email protected] pass-through only the first would ever be used for any TV channel (24p and 23.976p are supported by the ATSC spec but I've never seen anyone use it; the cable channels could do whatever the wanted but they don't). Turning off the [email protected] output format does not get rid of the delay.
> 
> You don't experience it? I wonder what causes it then. Maybe the Tuning Adapter?
> 
> It doesn't actually bother me. I tend to bring up the guide and if I do channel surf by scrolling through with up and down channel I only stop to let it tune if the title is intriguing.


I dont but it may be the TV then.. I have a JS8500 and with only 2160P/60 selected i never seen anything like that. only when i had multiple resolutions checked


----------

